# Lagerfeuerlieder



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo Musikforumbesucher, 

in nächster Zeit wird es ja wieder gutes Wetter geben und ich wollte eine Playlist für Grillabende zusammenstellen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich suche Musik die gute Laune macht und zu der man einfach im Gras liegen kann und relaxen.
Ich glaub ihr versteht mich. Die Musikrichtung ist egal hauptsache gute Laune kommt auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese Songs hab ich bis jetzt





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9xDnBzEj420

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Auf Repeat stellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (7. Juni 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0Sjz3XaLTWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juni 2010)

Bei dem Threadtitel "Lagerfeuerlieder" hätte ich jetzt was anspruchsvolleres erwartet, als eine plumpe Suche, nach Musik die im Loop läuft und mit der man seine Leute beschallen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Roll your boat" am Lagerfeuer > All.


----------



## Arosk (7. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Mein erster Gedanke xD


----------



## Breakyou (7. Juni 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Bei dem Threadtitel "Lagerfeuerlieder" hätte ich jetzt was anspruchsvolleres erwartet, als eine plumpe Suche, nach Musik die im Loop läuft und mit der man seine Leute beschallen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es kann ja auch ein Sammelthread werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was hast du den erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juni 2010)

Warum nicht noch ein paar Tenacius D sachen dazu ^^ 
So wie Classico 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich weiss nicht was du denkst, aber ich find Jan Hegenberg lieder toll zum mitsingen^^ Solche wie Gamer sind Geil oder More Beer


----------



## spectrumizer (7. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Was hast du den erwartet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Na halt Lieder, die man mit 'ner Klampfe, 1.5 Promille und 'ner Ladung Freunden am Lagerfeuer trällern kann.


----------



## Beckenblockade (7. Juni 2010)

Würde noch "Sweet Home Alabama" von Lynyrd Skynyrd, "More than a feeling" von Boston, "Stairway to heaven" von Led Zeppelin und "Street of Dreams" von Rainbow empfehlen.


----------



## LordofDemons (1. Juli 2010)

Nothing else matters kommt sehr geil vor allem wenns einer am lagerfeuer mit der akkustikgitarre spielt :> *träum*


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. Juli 2010)

Vor hundert Jahren als ich um die brennenden Holzscheite gesessen bin, sang man das:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jj_UeP9W48

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ahhhhhaaaaahaaaaaahaaaaaaahahaha *sing*


----------



## Gerti (5. Juli 2010)

aequtaS~Ode to Jam II http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kSfA2hES1zc
Böhse Onkelz~Mexico/Auf gute Freunde
Dio~Holy Diver
Black Sabbath~Paranoid
Alice Cooper~ Schools Out
Guns 'n Roses~ Welcome to the Jungle
Fury in the Slaugtherhouse~Won't forget these Days (!!!)
Depeche Mode~ Just can't get enought (und gaaaanz viele andere Songs von denen)
U2 ~ Beautiful Day
Flogging Molly~ Drunken Lullabies
Ärzte~Westerland
Marius Müller Westernhagen~ Mit Pfefferminz bin ich dein Prinz/Sexy


Mehr hab ich gerade nicht gefunden. Da ich eher Rock/Metal/(Punk) höre wars jetzt alles eher die richtung, was hoffentlich nicht schlimm ist.


----------



## schneemaus (5. Juli 2010)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Na halt Lieder, die man mit 'ner Klampfe, 1.5 Promille und 'ner Ladung Freunden am Lagerfeuer trällern kann.



Daran hab ich auch gedacht... Deswegen:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fd-Qqwg4D60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Hab die Originalversion leider nicht gefunden *grml*)






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wwmUMvhy-lY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



(Vielen Dank an Sony Entertainment, dass alle Originallieder von Janis gesperrt wurden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


DIE beiden Lagerfeuerlieder schlechthin:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=u0dJfKCZpbI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Py9K8J8JZO0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Ich hab noch mehr, 8 Jahre Campingurlaub sei Dank ^^


----------



## Ohrensammler (5. Juli 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



WOW, das Cover kannte ich noch gar nicht, Respekt!
Eigentlich fast schade dass sie so dicht am Original bleibt, was gleichzeitig Kompliment und auch wieder nicht ist.

Danke fürs posten.


----------



## Thoor (5. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-H00MXjGXo[/youtube]

hat irgendwie auch was :>


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XOKbhQbvpPA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FgHzrTwXZ20

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e7kJRGPgvRQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tU4YXG0TLyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (6. Juli 2010)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> WOW, das Cover kannte ich noch gar nicht, Respekt!
> Eigentlich fast schade dass sie so dicht am Original bleibt, was gleichzeitig Kompliment und auch wieder nicht ist.
> 
> Danke fürs posten.



Gerne. Ich mag Pink. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass mir die Originalversion natürlich besser gefällt. Aber ich finde, wenn einer das covern kann, dann sie ^^


----------



## Thoor (6. Juli 2010)

DER schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



Wo ist Happy Littel Boozer? x.X


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Juli 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Wo ist Happy *LITTLE* Boozer? x.X






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich wollt jetzt nicht den thread mir zu vielen videos sprengen, deswegen nur ein paar lieder


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juli 2010)

VOR ALLEM das letzte Lachi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (6. Juli 2010)

Allerlei von den Streunen, z.b.:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=OxI42twOz40[/youtube]
oder
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]
oder
[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Dann vielleicht noch was von Schandmaul ,Teufelsweib in etwa. Auch lustig ist Abenteuerland von PUR, Männer sind Schweine von den Ärzten oder das Igellied von Terry Pratchet
Dazu Noch Das hier:
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIpML7z4Hzk&feature=related[/youtube]
und das hier
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2m7ZCi9tEU&feature=related[/youtube]

Kukt euch einfach mal das von dem Ranarion an, der hat ne menge nette Lieder.


----------



## ZAM (6. Juli 2010)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIXKuUn015Q


----------



## Deanne (6. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...feature=related[/youtube]

Generell eignen sich akkustische Sachen ziemlich gut. Zum chillen finde ich beide Songs gut geeignet. Wenn du Stimmung machen willst, würde ich allerdings doch in eine etwas andere Richtung gehen.


----------



## Hugo2000 (7. Juli 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=_5QC9RGFrEA[/youtube]


----------



## BoP78 (7. Juli 2010)

ZAM schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIXKuUn015Q



Ohmann... wollt ich auch grad posten^^

2 dumme - ein Gedanke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Auf du junger Wandersmann" - "Ach wir brechen auf Captain?" - da könnt ich mich jedesmal wieder wegschmeißen xD


----------



## Soladra (7. Juli 2010)

von ASP ist der Krabatliederzirkel auch ganz nett


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2010)

BoP78 schrieb:


> "Auf du junger Wandersmann" - "Ach wir brechen auf Captain?" - da könnt ich mich jedesmal wieder wegschmeißen xD






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (9. Juli 2010)

http://www.rufderkraehe.de/

Da sind ne Menge geiler Lieder, zum beispiel das rätsel oder Holde Maid


----------



## Doofkatze (15. Juli 2010)

Da fehlt ganz eindeutig Metallice (Nothing Else Matters) und JBO "OOSAAAAAAAMAAAAAAA"


----------

